# Prestige guitar from Vancouver



## denthevetteman7 (Dec 14, 2009)

Does anyone have played with the prestige heritage standard from Vancouver ?


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

I have the NYS Standard. Great guitar. It was my main guitar with the last 2 bands I played in.


----------



## denthevetteman7 (Dec 14, 2009)

Is the sound and finish are as good as they say ? It's too bad there's no dealer in N.B. I try a Gibson Les Paul Tradition with the bigsby last month and i really liked it but the finish was real bad. Im very interested by heritage standard deluxe with the bigsby. Look like a nice guitar but without holding it,it's a hard choice to make.


----------



## denthevetteman7 (Dec 14, 2009)

Is there only one person who has played with those prestige guitars. It's a canadian company from vancouver that also advertise here on the forum.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

I think the reason why most people stay away from Prestige is the mistaken notion that it's made in China. Being that it's made in Korea, although using wood materials from Canada with the assembly done in BC with US made guitar parts that normally people 'upgrade' their guitars with, it still doesn't get a second look from most folks. 

I like my NYS. It's one of the best sounding and good looking guitar I have. Most times I gig with it, I get asked about it.


----------



## denthevetteman7 (Dec 14, 2009)

It's too bad there's no dealer in New-Brunswick. They look like great guitars. Wish i could try one.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

denthevetteman7 said:


> It's too bad there's no dealer in New-Brunswick. They look like great guitars. Wish i could try one.


And that's another thing. Can't find them in stores so there's nothing to try out unless you are in BC. Too bad coz I think they have a good business model. Outsourcing the making of the body is mainly the reason why the guitars are inexpensive. Majority of guitars are made using cnc machines, doesn't matter if it's in China, US or Canada, each guitar will come out the same way.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

As for the finish, as you can see from mine, it's excellent. And for the sound, here's one at their site, with the Heritage Standard without the bigsby. :

[video=youtube_share;yciLA8LkBYw]http://youtu.be/yciLA8LkBYw[/video]


----------



## Prosonic (Apr 28, 2009)

I love the look of that NYS Standard!


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

So what do these run for street?

I've seen one or two in the local Kijiji ads.

While I don't disagree with outsourcing the bodies and that a CNC machine is the same here, or anywhere,
but Sparrow had the same business model and failed. 
They weren't overpriced in my books either. I had two RatRods, both under $800.


----------



## denthevetteman7 (Dec 14, 2009)

There's a store on ebay from vancouver that have them for sale. The heritage standard goes for $ 800.00


----------



## denthevetteman7 (Dec 14, 2009)

If i compare what i see from the pics on there's facebook pages and the gibson i tried the quality of the prestige is a lot better. The finish on the Gibson i tried was terrible. I could almost have 3 prestige for the price of the Gibson.


----------



## TheWarfen (Apr 1, 2013)

I bought two of them. I love them!



denthevetteman7 said:


> If i compare what i see from the pics on there's facebook pages and the gibson i tried the quality of the prestige is a lot better. The finish on the Gibson i tried was terrible. I could almost have 3 prestige for the price of the Gibson.


----------



## dcole (Oct 8, 2008)

Hey Chito, you got any more pics of that guitar? She sure is a beauty. Do thay make them left-handed?


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

I don't have any more photos but here is a video demo of the Prestige NYS guitar.

[video=youtube;kEid9Bm9y-g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=kEid9Bm9y-g#![/video]


----------



## Petey D (Sep 8, 2011)

sulphur said:


> So what do these run for street?
> 
> I've seen one or two in the local Kijiji ads.
> 
> ...


Indeed they did, and as a Sparrow owner (two of them, a Rat Rod and a Big Daddy,) I've got to say they are excellent guitars. The Sparrows were made in the Peerless plant in Souel Korea I believe, right along side Gretsches and other Fender brands I'm sure. I wouldn't be surprised if the same was true of the Prestige guitars.


----------



## thumbellina (Sep 17, 2015)

Yes, I bought a Prestige Heritage Elite SB QM. I own a dozen nice guitars including a 2012 Gibson Les Paul Standard, and this guitar is easily a nice and as well built as any guitar I've played and/or own(ed). Thing is, I'm not a LP type guitar fan near as much as I like my Fender American Deluxe Tele & Strat. In fact, my Prestige Heritage Elite SB QM is for sale or trade for an American Deluxe Strat or Am Del Tele...or a Gretsch reverse Thunderbird "Billy Bo". It is a very noice guitar though.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

I have a buddy who has one. He sold all his Gibson Customs and bought a Prestige spalted maple. He says its the best guitar he has ever owned.

The poster above me has my next guitar LOL. I want one, but they are hard to find.

Or this one

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CQnck2jP4CM


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

The Prestige showroom is approx. 5 minute drive from my place, they are across the street from L&M. I've never been in there, maybe it's time I stopped by and had a look. The Prestige Heritage Hollow body is $2100.00 a little more expensive than some of the Epiphone similar stye hollow bodies.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

That's MSRP, closer to 1500 plus tax in Ontario. I found two in Oakville. Really want to go grab one but just spent a wad on my amp. GAS!!!


Check out this zebrawood beauty


----------



## limelight65 (Jun 2, 2014)

I have been contacting Prestige for a few months trying to gauge their interest in coming in to the Edmonton Guitar show as a manufacturer or through one of their dealers . They haven't even responded to me .

looks like interesting stuff and they have a couple well known names as endorsees.

somewhat puzzling.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

I'm almost embarrassed being a proud Canadian and never hearing about these guitars until now. :sSig_DOH:

Checked out a couple of their guitars on their youtube channel. Nice bitey tone and beauty cleans as well in the standards.

Thanks for the Classic (al) GAS:

[video=youtube;EEzyrpfrPEI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EEzyrpfrPEI[/video]


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

I'll be passing through Oakville later tonight, so I am going to check out the 2 hollow bodies they have in stock at the local guitar shop. One is a custom shop, probably out of my price range but the other is the standard flame top version. They also carry the Prestige version of a Black Beauty.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

Well, I now own a Prestige Heritage custom shop hollow body. Wine red quilted maple. Absolutely gorgeous guitar. All gold hardware. Would love to show it off but it will have to wait until tomorrow.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

knight_yyz said:


> Well, I now own a Prestige Heritage custom shop hollow body. Wine red quilted maple. Absolutely gorgeous guitar. All gold hardware. Would love to show it off but it will have to wait until tomorrow.


Can't wait to see pics! Did you get it from the shop in Kitchener?


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

No Oakville. This one is supposed to be a one off. It's freaking beautiful. I will post a NGD thread tomorrow evening


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

There is no tomorrow, tomorrow never comes, pics now AAAAAAAAHHHHHHHH.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

I don't have it in my hands. I pick it up tomorrow.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

I think this is the actual photo of the guitar. I might be wrong though. If so, its very similar. I believe they are calling it Trans Red Cherry Burst


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

schnappity-schnappleton! that's pretty snappy!


----------



## bigboki (Apr 16, 2015)

beautful!
Congratulations!

enjoy it a lot

yours truly
Bojan

ps what was the price?


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

The more I look at the picture, i realize that this isn't the right photo. I'm pretty sure the black areas of the quilted maple on mine are larger, and the color is a bit darker as well. I'll be grabbing the guitar about 330 pm after I finish work.


----------



## aC2rs (Jul 9, 2007)

Wow!
Nice looking guitar.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

Ok, so I just got back and the picture is my guitar. I'll take a few more later but i need to take a nap.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

What picture? LOL


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

You just brought home a new toy and have to take a nap????

How can you not be amped up with the need to play with it for 3 hours?


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

I've worked 60 hours this week and i have to go in for day shift tomorrow, then i am supposed to go back in for midnight shift Sunday night.

new thread started


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

Chito said:


> What picture? LOL



try Post 29

- - - Updated - - -

To the OP. If you are thinking about getting a Prestige, do it soon. Right now the price of the guitars includes a hard case. The shop owner that sold me mine told me they are not shipping with the TKL hard cases anymore, So if you wait too long you may end up with a soft case. Also he says the prices are going up by about 200 per guitar very soon.


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2015)

There's a black standard on kijiji (T.O.) for $790/trade.
http://www.kijiji.ca/v-guitar/city-...de/1104404193?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


----------

